

WikiLeaks and the Culture of Classification - akamaka
http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/20101027_wikileaks_and_culture_classification

======
akamaka
Hi everyone,

I posted this in response to some other articles that have been posted to HN
recently, such as this one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833767>

I found that most articles tend to praise the media for publishing the leaked
material, or condemn the people who leaked it, without really giving much
further analysis.

Hope you guys find this interesting.

